# Disappointing Travel Trips or Venues



## Dreamy

For me it was the Dominican Republic. All inclusive resort in Punta Cana and the food was terrible. I became pretty sick. Not that impressed with the beaches either. Not as clean as other resorts I have been too.

  I have Dominican neighbors and they could not be nicer people but the employees at this resort were anything but nice nor helpful. Also the plumbing was faulty and our upgraded room was worn and shabby and not shabby chic.

We did enjoy some of the beach activities like para-sailing and met a great guy from Haiti who was working the beach selling excursions and activities.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

My mentor and very good friend died a couple of years ago at the age of 88. He and his wife had traveled all over the world; there wasn't much they had not seen. A few years ago, they were getting ready for a really major trip to the Galapagos islands and he was struggling to get over pneumonia. I thought they would have to cancel because, of course an 80+ year old can't possible be THAT sick and yet make such an enormous trip and I said as much. 

He looked at me like I was crazy and said there was no question but that they would go. When I said I hoped they would have a really wonderful time, he said he planned to. 

When they got back, we talked about that. He said he always planned to have a good time and as a result, he always did. 

A couple of years ago, we went to England for two weeks. We both got colds. We went to France and Belgium for three weeks and I got food poisoning and an ear infection. Earlier this year, we went to the Caribbean for two weeks, and I'll be damned if I didn't get sick. Very funny was that while adjusting the shower head, the whole thing came off in my hand. And, that was a very upscale resort. We've stayed there before, know the owner and wife and their rescued cat and rescued horses and we'll stay there again because, stuff happens. (Nothing was better than having a little orphaned colt come and demand fresh mango that we had just pulled off the tree. We have video of him and his adopted older brother and the dam who nursed him back to health. We have to go back to see how he turned out.) One of the things we love about this place is the huge private beach. Pure white sand and clear blue water. Wow. Just WOW.

But, when we talk about our trips and talk about what our next major trip will be, neither of us remember illness or any other negative experience. We remember good food, great people, wonderful sights and I'm ready to go pack and go again. 

I think its hard to go to another part of the country or world and not react to the differences in food and water.  But, that's just part of the price we pay.


----------



## Spoonman

i don't think I've traveled to any places that were dissapointments. possible venues I've stayed at have been less than expectations. some sites have been less that expectations too. Like Hollywood.  Graumanns Chinese theater and the walk of stars.  a building that gets lost in a city environment and some stars on a street.  not at all what i expected


----------



## strollingbones

toronto  what a flippin waste


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dreamy said:


> For me it was the Dominican Republic. All inclusive resort in Punta Cana and the food was terrible. I became pretty sick. Not that impressed with the beaches either. Not as clean as other resorts I have been too.
> 
> I have Dominican neighbors and they could not be nicer people but the employees at this resort were anything but nice nor helpful. Also the plumbing was faulty and our upgraded room was worn and shabby and not shabby chic.
> 
> We did enjoy some of the beach activities like para-sailing and met a great guy from Haiti who was working the beach selling excursions and activities.



I cant say I've ever been disappointed. And thats mainly because I research the crap out of my vacations.
I will say the first time I went to Jamaica I was a little freaked out because I didnt understand the culture. Once you get used to Patios and really go out and talk to the people it's cool as hell.
 Now we go at least once a year.

The Bahamas were pretty much what I expected. Beautiful beachs and water with the ability to rent a boat for a week and over priced lodging.
 Staniel Key Yacht Club is a fantastic place to stay in the Bahamas if you're into cruising around all the Keys in a boat. Lots of cool history about the place.


----------



## Mr Natural

I found St Thomas in the US Virgin Islands to be a bust.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

St. Louis.

What a fucking shithole.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

strollingbones said:


> Toronto  what a flippin waste



With the notable exception of Quebec... that pretty much sums up Canada in general.  I've been to Victoria, Vancouver, Toronto, Montreal, etc.  Boring + shitty food = waste of time.


----------



## Oddball

Jackson, Wyoming.

Crowded, overpriced and the streets are clogged with land yachts.

Next time I visit Yellowstone, I'll HQ in Cody or West Yellowstone.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Check out a little town called Mariposa in the foothills of Yosemite.  Cool town, plus they disregard the CA smoking bans in bars.


----------



## Rocko

Dreamy said:


> For me it was the Dominican Republic. All inclusive resort in Punta Cana and the food was terrible. I became pretty sick. Not that impressed with the beaches either. Not as clean as other resorts I have been too.
> 
> I have Dominican neighbors and they could not be nicer people but the employees at this resort were anything but nice nor helpful. Also the plumbing was faulty and our upgraded room was worn and shabby and not shabby chic.
> 
> We did enjoy some of the beach activities like para-sailing and met a great guy from Haiti who was working the beach selling excursions and activities.



I stayed at all inclusive place called The Hamaca In Boca Chica. The food wasn't great, but it was all you can eat. I wasn't I big fan of the beach either. I hate warm water beaches . All in all not a great place, but dirt cheap.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

You guys need to stop with the all inclusive's they SUCK!!!
Most have average food and weak ass drinks. And you dont get to try out all the local flavors.
I mean whats the point of going on vacation if you're not going to check out what the whole area has to offer?
 I want to see new shit everyday and explore.


----------



## Spoonman

Oddball said:


> Jackson, Wyoming.
> 
> Crowded, overpriced and the streets are clogged with land yachts.
> 
> Next time I visit Yellowstone, I'll HQ in Cody or West Yellowstone.



I spent a winter out there about 35 years ago.  it was a totally different place.  its a shame what has happened to it


----------



## Dreamy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You guys need to stop with the all inclusive's they SUCK!!!
> Most have average food and weak ass drinks. And you dont get to try out all the local flavors.
> I mean whats the point of going on vacation if you're not going to check out what the whole area has to offer?
> I want to see new shit everyday and explore.



I know now but I did not know then. Honestly the DR has little to offer outside of the resorts. I know. We hired a driver to go exploring. Not very pretty.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dreamy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to stop with the all inclusive's they SUCK!!!
> Most have average food and weak ass drinks. And you dont get to try out all the local flavors.
> I mean whats the point of going on vacation if you're not going to check out what the whole area has to offer?
> I want to see new shit everyday and explore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know now but I did not know then. Honestly the DR has little to offer outside of the resorts. I know. We hired a driver to go exploring. Not very pretty.
Click to expand...


We've considered the DR but found it lacking after much research. When you say it's not pretty are you referring to the scenery?
On the fence with Puerto Rico. A couple of friends used to live there and want us to go with them next time they go. Just might take them up on it. Having a guide sure would help.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Atlantic City N.J. 

My wife and I vowed NEVER to go again.


----------



## Spoonman

Mad Scientist said:


> Atlantic City N.J.
> 
> My wife and I vowed NEVER to go again.



the smoking in the casinos kills it


----------



## Dreamy

Mad Scientist said:


> Atlantic City N.J.
> 
> My wife and I vowed NEVER to go again.



We just went in October for the first time right before Sandy hit and I so agree. First and last trip.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dreamy said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlantic City N.J.
> 
> My wife and I vowed NEVER to go again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just went in October for the first time right before Sandy hit and I so agree. First and last trip.
Click to expand...


Never was into gambling. 
Went to Vegas..................so I could fourwheel through the desert from Vegas to Barstow Cali. Took a little over three days and an extra 15 gallons of gas. Never set foot in a casino.lol
It was great!!! Followed the old wagon train trails from hidden spring to hidden spring.
Explored old mines and Indian art on cliff walls. Found the holes where they ground corn.
Probably one of my favorite trips.....except for the drive time from Houston.


----------



## Dreamy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlantic City N.J.
> 
> My wife and I vowed NEVER to go again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just went in October for the first time right before Sandy hit and I so agree. First and last trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never was into gambling.
> Went to Vegas..................so I could fourwheel through the desert from Vegas to Barstow Cali. Took a little over three days and an extra 15 gallons of gas. Never set foot in a casino.lol
> It was great!!! Followed the old wagon train trails from hidden spring to hidden spring.
> Explored old mines and Indian art on cliff walls. Found the holes where they ground corn.
> Probably one of my favorite trips.....except for the drive time from Houston.
Click to expand...


Same here. We are not into gambling but I would definitely love the kind of trip you describe. That is the plan this year. To fly into Vegas for the cheap flight and to grab a rental car and then off to explore the outdoors. 

That four-wheeling trip sounds like a great time. I definitely prefer beach and mountains over neon.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Sodona, Arizona.  Other than the red rocks and hiking trails it's a bore.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dreamy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just went in October for the first time right before Sandy hit and I so agree. First and last trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never was into gambling.
> Went to Vegas..................so I could fourwheel through the desert from Vegas to Barstow Cali. Took a little over three days and an extra 15 gallons of gas. Never set foot in a casino.lol
> It was great!!! Followed the old wagon train trails from hidden spring to hidden spring.
> Explored old mines and Indian art on cliff walls. Found the holes where they ground corn.
> Probably one of my favorite trips.....except for the drive time from Houston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here. We are not into gambling but I would definitely love the kind of trip you describe. That is the plan this year. To fly into Vegas for the cheap flight and to grab a rental car and then off to explore the outdoors.
> 
> That four-wheeling trip sounds like a great time. I definitely prefer beach and mountains over neon.
Click to expand...


  Myself! The bright lights and foo foo dont do it for me.
A tent in the wilderness is far more appealing then a five star hotel.
The thing I liked about the desert crossing was the fact you were following the same trail as the original settlers. You could almost feel their presence and it made you understand how difficult it must have been.
  What took us three days probably took them over a month of travel.
Those people were tough!!!

If you can rent a 4x4 I highly recommend it. You need at least one other vehicle to go with though in case of trouble.
 You can gets maps and points of interest for the trip from offroad sites.
tacomaterritory.com is a good place to start.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wry Catcher said:


> Sodona, Arizona.  Other than the red rocks and hiking trails it's a bore.



 Thats one thing I learned about the desert. If you cant drive it,you wont see much.
It's a hell of a long way between points of interest.
 But driving through the desert is a high point by itself.


----------



## Saigon

I aren't often disappointed, but then I often have low expectations!!

Certainly Bali is not what you might think from watching movies - to my mind it is over-hyped and largely now full of shopping malls and tourist buses. There aren't many nice beaches (except for surfing) and very little snorkeling close to shore. 

I'm also not a big fan of India. I know many people love it, but to me it's a damn difficult place to travel, and for not always a lot of reward. Certainly it is an experience, but not always a good one.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Dreamy said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlantic City N.J.
> 
> My wife and I vowed NEVER to go again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just went in October for the first time right before Sandy hit and I so agree. First and last trip.
Click to expand...


LOL

AC...yuck!

Nowhere in the world beats Vegas for gambling and neon, if you are into that sort of thing (Macau in Asia comes in second for different reasons!) The surrounding parts of Vegas are beautiful and Death Valley is not to be missed.


----------



## sfcalifornia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sodona, Arizona.  Other than the red rocks and hiking trails it's a bore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one thing I learned about the desert. If you cant drive it,you wont see much.
> It's a hell of a long way between points of interest.
> But driving through the desert is a high point by itself.
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more.  

I've spent months driving and camping through the Australian outback, sometimes driving 10 hours a day staring at the same desert scenery, just to reach some relatively mediocre point of interest.  The real beauty of the desert is when you stop somewhere on the road in the middle of nowhere (most often just to take a piss) and you examine the detail of the rocks and sand and shrubs and bugs...  There's amazing beauty in the desert.  You just have to stop and look closely at it to see it.

And nothing beats the feeling of isolation in the desert when you know there isn't another soul around you not just for miles but for hundreds of miles.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> I aren't often disappointed, but then I often have low expectations!!
> 
> Certainly Bali is not what you might think from watching movies - to my mind it is over-hyped and largely now full of shopping malls and tourist buses. There aren't many nice beaches (except for surfing) and very little snorkeling close to shore.
> 
> I'm also not a big fan of India. I know many people love it, but to me it's a damn difficult place to travel, and for not always a lot of reward. Certainly it is an experience, but not always a good one.



I haven't been to Bali but I have heard the same thing you just said and it's not on my list.  I've also heard people rave about it.....but I'm not convinced.

I felt the same way about India....  Northern India, that is.  I spent two weeks traveling around Kolkata, Varanasi, Agra, New Delhi...and wondering what the f*** it was that people loved about this country so much!  Don't get me wrong, the sights and monuments are worth the aggravation, and what aggravation it is!  So many touts and beggars, so much filth...  you are right, a very difficult country to travel in.

But then I went to Kerala.

Southern India is so much different than northern.  There is a prosperity in southern India which reduces the begging and hawking down to virtually nil (I suspect it's because of the different religions between north and south but that is a different discussion).

Anyway, southern India is the India I fell in love with and I can't wait to go back.


----------



## sfcalifornia

My most disappointing place was Koh Samui in southern Thailand.

I'd just spent two weeks traveling around northern Thailand loving it.  Sometimes being the only foreigner in town, I felt like I escaped from the world I knew.

I met up with some friends in Bangkok afterwards and then we flew down together to spend a week in Koh Samui.  We arrived at the airport and got into town.  I was pretty disgusted.  Nightclubs filled with tourists, beaches covered with topless, fat foreigners and the streets crowded with surly, apathetic backpackers... and hardly a Thai person in sight....a completely different Thailand from the one I'd just left.  And we were booked in for a whole week.  I almost cried LOL


----------



## sfcalifornia

Unkotare said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My most disappointing place was Koh Samui in southern Thailand.
> 
> I'd just spent two weeks traveling around northern Thailand loving it.  Sometimes being the only foreigner in town, I felt like I escaped from the world I knew.
> 
> I met up with some friends in Bangkok afterwards and then we flew down together to spend a week in Koh Samui.  We arrived at the airport and got into town.  I was pretty disgusted.  Nightclubs filled with tourists, beaches covered with topless, fat foreigners and the streets crowded with surly, apathetic backpackers... and hardly a Thai person in sight....a completely different Thailand from the one I'd just left.  And we were booked in for a whole week.  I almost cried LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you expect to have THE EARTH to yourself when you travel? Nobody else might have the same idea to visit some place you decide to visit?
Click to expand...


LOL  No of course not.  But if you read carefully, I specifically said, Koh Samui was a Thailand completely different from the one I'd just left.  It was more shock at the unexpected than anything else.


----------



## Saigon

sfcalifornia said:


> My most disappointing place was Koh Samui in southern Thailand.
> 
> I'd just spent two weeks traveling around northern Thailand loving it.  Sometimes being the only foreigner in town, I felt like I escaped from the world I knew.
> 
> I met up with some friends in Bangkok afterwards and then we flew down together to spend a week in Koh Samui.  We arrived at the airport and got into town.  I was pretty disgusted.  Nightclubs filled with tourists, beaches covered with topless, fat foreigners and the streets crowded with surly, apathetic backpackers... and hardly a Thai person in sight....a completely different Thailand from the one I'd just left.  And we were booked in for a whole week.  I almost cried LOL



Yeah, I know that feeling. Much of Thailand has been turned into a giant brothel with full moon parties. 

It isn't just over-touristed, but the way it has been touristed. Too much prostitution, too many drugs, too many tourists with no interest in anything but sex and sun. 

That said, parts of Thailand are magical; they just aren't as easy to find as they used to be.

btw. Unkotare is VERY threatened by anyone who travels. I have no idea why.


----------



## Dante

When I was young I was told "don't shit where you eat"

Unk did not grow up in my neighborhood.

I had/have friends who traveled the world and would come back with photos, slides. movies, and stories about people they met along the way and the places they passed through. The ones who never failed to fascinate me with stories while I was growing up, were the ones who appreciated things for what they were and shared that with me. From what I know they appreciated people and places for who and what they were, not for what they expected them to be - good or bad. It was a great life lesson


----------



## Sallow

Dreamy said:


> For me it was the Dominican Republic. All inclusive resort in Punta Cana and the food was terrible. I became pretty sick. Not that impressed with the beaches either. Not as clean as other resorts I have been too.
> 
> I have Dominican neighbors and they could not be nicer people but the employees at this resort were anything but nice nor helpful. Also the plumbing was faulty and our upgraded room was worn and shabby and not shabby chic.
> 
> We did enjoy some of the beach activities like para-sailing and met a great guy from Haiti who was working the beach selling excursions and activities.



DR sucks..but my 2 worst trips were to Haiti and Greece.


----------



## Unkotare

Dante said:


> When I was young I was told "don't shit where you eat"
> 
> Unk did not grow up in my neighborhood.






What are you talking about? Had I even commented on this thread before now?


----------



## Saigon

Sallow said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was the Dominican Republic. All inclusive resort in Punta Cana and the food was terrible. I became pretty sick. Not that impressed with the beaches either. Not as clean as other resorts I have been too.
> 
> I have Dominican neighbors and they could not be nicer people but the employees at this resort were anything but nice nor helpful. Also the plumbing was faulty and our upgraded room was worn and shabby and not shabby chic.
> 
> We did enjoy some of the beach activities like para-sailing and met a great guy from Haiti who was working the beach selling excursions and activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR sucks..but my 2 worst trips were to Haiti and Greece.
Click to expand...


Haiti I can understand...but Grece?

How can you have a bad time in Greece?!


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was the Dominican Republic. All inclusive resort in Punta Cana and the food was terrible. I became pretty sick. Not that impressed with the beaches either. Not as clean as other resorts I have been too.
> 
> I have Dominican neighbors and they could not be nicer people but the employees at this resort were anything but nice nor helpful. Also the plumbing was faulty and our upgraded room was worn and shabby and not shabby chic.
> 
> We did enjoy some of the beach activities like para-sailing and met a great guy from Haiti who was working the beach selling excursions and activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR sucks..but my 2 worst trips were to Haiti and Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haiti I can understand...but Grece??!
Click to expand...



Is that near Greece?


----------



## Gracie

I have been to vegas a few times. Hate it. Why go then? Cuz hubby wanted to. I mostly stayed in the room.Anywhere else was too noisy and busy. I was getting anxiety attacks. And the room sucked, too. Blech.

Loved Jacksonhole, but I only spent one night there.

I can't think of any really bad place I have ever been to...except Vegas.


----------



## Unkotare

Good or bad travel experiences are often determined by factors somewhat apart from the destination itself.


----------



## editec

I recently visited somebody living in Bayone New Jersey.

Not on my highly recommended list of places to see.

Not unless you're a big fan on places polluted by heavy industry, then it's like heaven, I suppose.


----------



## Saigon

editec said:


> I recently visited somebody living in Bayone New Jersey.
> 
> Not on my highly recommended list of places to see.
> 
> Not unless you're a big fan on places polluted by heavy industry, then it's like heaven, I suppose.



I don't mind a bit of industrial chic....a kind of post-apocalytpic Max Max-type thing.

However, I'd prefer I didn't have to go to New Jersey to see it.


----------



## longknife

San Felipe, Baja Mexico


----------



## chikenwing

South of the Boarder  

Pedro said it was a great place for hundreds of miles,it was nothing.


----------



## Dante

My travels? They continue


but first I have to get off the internet


----------



## Unkotare

chikenwing said:


> South of the Boarder
> 
> Pedro said it was a great place for hundreds of miles,it was nothing.




You didn't buy tons of fireworks?


----------



## yazi

Its very disappointment trip you have that spoilage food is avail for eat and its totally risky and compare to death and i think in these types of trip for you have chance to still in home rather to compromise on food...


----------



## strollingbones

Soggy in NOLA said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto  what a flippin waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the notable exception of Quebec... that pretty much sums up Canada in general.  I've been to Victoria, Vancouver, Toronto, Montreal, etc.  Boring + shitty food = waste of time.
Click to expand...



vancouver was fun....i enjoyed that...and montreal.....if you cant have fun in monteal it is your fault....toronto sucked....it just sucked....but i normally try to take a good attitude and have fun.....anywhere i go


----------

